#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] No Table of Content Entries Found

## zanshin777

*1)* I created a list, I clicked tab and entered page numbers. 

*2)* I clicked at the start of the text.

*3)* I chosed "References - Table Of Contents - Automatic Table 1" 

and get "No Table of Content Entries Found"

How to create Table of Contents?

----------


## TMS

A while since I've done this but I seem to recall that a TOC only includes text formatted with a Heading style.

----------


## macropod

> A while since I've done this but I seem to recall that a TOC only includes text formatted with a Heading style.



By default, that's true, though the TOC field used to build the Table Of Contents can be configured to use other Styles.

----------


## TMS

> the Table Of Contents can be configured to use other Styles.



guess that's the bit that's missing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zanshin777

So, how to do that?

----------


## macropod

Is there a good reason for _not_ using Word's heading styles for the headings?

----------


## zanshin777

Sorry, I don't get it.

----------


## macropod

See:
http://www.addbalance.com/usersguide/styles.htm
http://www.addbalance.com/usersguide...nceptsWord.htm

----------

